# Welding Metallurgy of Stainless



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2010)

Welding Metallurgy of Stainless​ 
see attached link


http://rapidshare.com/files/9167166/Welding_Metallurgy_of_Stainless_Steels.pdf.html


----------

